# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Ν80 VOIP Program for WiFi

## wolfrathma84

Για οσους εχουν κινιτο με wifi οπως το Ν80 μπορουν να κατεβασουν το παρακατω προγραμα για VOIP κλησεις απο το κινιτο τους. Δοκιμασμενο δουλευει μια χαρα.

http://www.iphone-forum.org/symbian-os- ... 20796.html

Register πρωτα...

----------


## manoskol

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28097

----------

